# Who would have thought....



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

.... that my favorite kids of the season so far would be out of my only unregistered doe Maggie and a buck we sold! They are just growing so well, I wish I had a barn full of moms like Maggie. My husband was pretty set on not keeping any of her kids because they can only be registered 50%... until he saw Ginny (the paint), now shes going in the keeper pen  Both of these girls are already the size of the kids 2 weeks old than them, Ginny averaging .7-.77 pounds a day and Paisley at .66. Paisley is definately the longest kid in the field, and the shoulders on her are sooo wide. Its a shame her bite is off... I think I am going to be tempted to keep her anyways as a pet :greengrin: 
10 days old


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

And some more, 18 days old:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG they are so stinking cute!! Congrats to you--all of those boer babes are adorable and thick too!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Proof goats can't read. They don't even know what papers are.
If you take excellent care of your goats, you might end up raising
some awesome looking ones. Maggie is setting the bar.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. We have one more do due in about 2 1/2 weeks who is bred to the full brother of these girls' daddy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: They are gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice kiddo's.... :hi5:  :thumb:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

She's pretty! :drool:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice thick kids, purdy too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those two are doing awesome. I would definitely keep Ginny if I were you she will make a good dam.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aww they're both darling! I agree with Roger- Ginny is definatley a keeper.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty babies!! Congrats!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh we are definately keeping Ginny. She is named after my husband's 92 year old grandmother... she'd throw a fit if we sold her namesake, she already had told all her friends and our neighbors about the goat named after her


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Now those are keepers. Nice does.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Oh we are definately keeping Ginny. She is named after my husband's 92 year old grandmother... she'd throw a fit if we sold her namesake, she already had told all her friends and our neighbors about the goat named after her


That's so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

